# Comment enregistrer un flux en streaming ?



## spleen (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
j'essaye d'enregistrer sous forme de fichier "distinct" la dernière keynote diffusée en streaming.
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait effectuer cette manip en récupérant l'URL dans le code source de la page web et en enregistrant le flux par VLC.
J'ai effectivement récupéré http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/sep/s83522y/m_63827621b_350_ref.mov
Mais ensuite quoi faire dans VLC ? "enregistrer le flux réseau" ? quels réglages ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour spleen,

Comme ça?


----------



## spleen (7 Septembre 2007)

Enfin un qui se dévoue...
Oui ce sont les détails que je cherchais. Mais ça ne fonctionne pas :
- VLC ne m'affiche pas de vidéo, j'ai uniquement le son (j'ai pris soin de paramétrer l'ouverture des fichiers asf avec VLC).
- ça s'arrête au bout d'une minute
- le fichier généré ne fait que 4 Ko (exactement comme lorsqu'on fait click droit sur le lien de la page Apple pour enregistrer la vidéo sans autre forme de manipulations).
Je crois que tout ça est un peu trop compliqué pour moi  
Merci quand même


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

en allant sur l'adresse que tu donnes et &#224; l'aide de quicktime pro, un simple clic droit et tu peux recuperer le fichier.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Enfin un qui se dévoue...
> Oui ce sont les détails que je cherchais. Mais ça ne fonctionne pas :
> - VLC ne m'affiche pas de vidéo, j'ai uniquement le son (j'ai pris soin de paramétrer l'ouverture des fichiers asf avec VLC).
> - ça s'arrête au bout d'une minute
> ...



Pas que pour toi, j'ai aussi tenté la manip'...sans résultat. Vraiment désolé.  

Reste QT Pro...


----------



## spleen (7 Septembre 2007)

J'ai QT Pro.
Mais en lançant l'URL et avec click droit, il ne m'enregistre qu'une séquence QT de 4 Ko, et pas la totalité de la vidéo de façon autonome (en lançant le fichier ainsi créé, il va de toute façon se connecter au web pour récupérer le streaming). D'ailleurs, en lisant les informations du-dit fichier, il précise "codecs : streaming".
Il est possible que le flux vidéo soit "verrouillé" pour qu'il soit impossible de le télécharger en dehors du streaming ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2007)

Ah...

...Là je sèche.


----------



## Aenelia (13 Janvier 2009)

Je me permets de remonter ce fil car j'ai un problème similaire, j'ai tenté d'enregistrer la video avec VLC comme expliqué, ça marche, il y a l'image et le son, mais l'image se gêle toutes les 3 secondes, c'est vraiment très désagréable.

J'ai également QuickTime Pro, mais quand je veux lancer l'url de la vidéo, il déclare forfait : mms://vod.ewha.ac.kr/summer/Ewha International Co-Ed Summer School.wmv

J'utilise également Flip4Mac, dernière version (avec license).


----------



## AZTT (8 Janvier 2011)

la CAPTURE du FLUX RESEAU fonctionne super bien avec VLC...


----------

